# palina rojinski fake brüste oder nicht



## jooo (6 Aug. 2016)

ja tietel verrät schon alles, was meint ihr?


----------



## didi0815 (6 Aug. 2016)

Natürlich natürlich.


----------



## Blickdicht (6 Aug. 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Diese Hupen sind auf jeden Fall geil und über proportional groß.
Ich liebe das Bild wo sie ein Corsagen Kleid trägt.....


----------



## magsie (7 Aug. 2016)

sehr geile Naturtitten...


----------



## Lenco666 (7 Aug. 2016)

Denke auch Naturtitten,halt recht groß mich wundert es nur das die nicht arg hängen,die meiner Freundin sind kleiner und hängen zur Seite weg trotz ihres alters,sind aber trotzdem sau scharf sie geizt ja auch nicht mit ihren reizen


----------



## Walt (8 Aug. 2016)

Ich denke, dass weiß man erst ganz genau, wenn man sie mal geknetet oder beim Ritt wippen gesehen hat.


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Ich glaube ja sie sind natürlich und wunderschön und hoffe, dass die Illusion nie zerstört wird


----------



## mrjesse (22 Sep. 2016)

Klar sind die echt. Da brauch man gar nicht drüber streiten/diskutieren.


----------



## Ordell Robbie (24 Sep. 2016)

all natural


----------



## sebhoeh99 (25 Sep. 2016)

Hoffentlich natürlich, die hüpfen besser


----------



## Pgr18 (9 Juli 2017)

Wurden zumindest durch sie schon als echt bestätigt!


----------



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

Die sind echt. Ich finde, das sieht man.


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Brüste gemacht sind.
Und der ein oder andere Schönheits-Doc scheint auch bereits an anderen Stellen Hand angelegt zu haben.


----------



## Ambassadeur (7 Dez. 2017)

Sehen echt aus. 
Müsste sie mal massieren ums genauer zu sagen


----------



## memo1981 (16 Dez. 2017)

Natürlich. Wenn fake dann wären sie nicht so groß.


----------



## wusel (5 Jan. 2018)

natur pur :thumbup:


----------



## asapiza14 (22 März 2018)

zu hundertprozent natur !!!!!!!!


----------



## dalliboy01 (28 Apr. 2018)

Alles echt.


----------



## tagallerseits (25 Mai 2018)

Bestimmt echt!


----------



## Heathern (3 Juli 2018)

Natürlich pur. Da ist nicht mal ne Silikontuve dran vorbei gelaufen


----------



## nasefgh (3 Sep. 2018)

die sind echt


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Wunder ehmm naja wojl eher net


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

denke sind echt


----------



## skeet1 (22 Sep. 2019)

yep echt .


----------



## dalliboy01 (24 Okt. 2019)

Definitiv alles echt medicmedic


----------



## dalliboy01 (22 Feb. 2020)

Definitiv alles Echt.


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Definitv Echt.


----------



## Thompso33 (31 März 2020)

Ich sehe leider kein Foto.


----------



## Justlink9090 (28 Juni 2020)

Sehen echt aus.


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

ich glaube auch dass sie natürlich sind.


----------

